# INFP appreciation thread for NT's



## Nym

Look when it comes to humor their are certain situations where it's application is paramount. One of these is too help familiarize yourself with surroundings, and make social connections. The other is to change a horrible situation into something more manageable by not letting it be the big bad. But by straight up making light of it, Everything and I mean everything should be joked about. If it can't be joked about it becomes not alright to talk about or live with. That's the point where it consumes your life, I joke about cancer (had several family members die from it), Alzheimer (grandpa had it couldn't even remember their own kids.), aids (knew a kid with aids), rape, (never been raped or even know someone who was but I don't treat anything like a sacred cow. (both in prison and by random strangers.)) homosexuality (had a few gay friends they were good guys and chicks.) to homophobes, say racist things in front of "minorities." always about them. They laugh especially when it's incredibly dark. Unless their up tight and pissy. Everyone should have the right to say anything saying something doesn't hurt people doing something hurts people. (What about emotions... why are you taking it personally.) Dark humor/ shock humor is just as important a form a humor as any other type. When you treat something as a sacred cow you give it power over yourself. For those of you that get offended, meh you know unless you where actually date raped in which case that really sucks and I'm sorry not for the joke but for the sick f*%k that did that to you. All the same I'll toss out another rape joke, "New survey says, gang rape fun for 4/5 participants."


----------



## Lucretius

wittySynonym said:


> Look when it comes to humor their are certain situations where it's application is paramount. One of these is too help familiarize yourself with surroundings, and make social connections. The other is to change a horrible situation into something more manageable by not letting it be the big bad. But by straight up making light of it, Everything and I mean everything should be joked about. If it can't be joked about it becomes not alright to talk about or live with. That's the point where it consumes your life, I joke about cancer (had several family members die from it), Alzheimer (grandpa had it couldn't even remember their own kids.), aids (knew a kid with aids), rape, (never been raped or even know someone who was but I don't treat anything like a sacred cow. (both in prison and by random strangers.)) homosexuality (had a few gay friends they were good guys and chicks.) to homophobes, say racist things in front of "minorities." always about them. They laugh especially when it's incredibly dark. Unless their up tight and pissy. Everyone should have the right to say anything saying something doesn't hurt people doing something hurts people. (What about emotions... why are you taking it personally.) Dark humor/ shock humor is just as important a form a humor as any other type. When you treat something as a sacred cow you give it power over yourself. For those of you that get offended, meh you know unless you where actually date raped in which case that really sucks and I'm sorry not for the joke but for the sick f*%k that did that to you. All the same I'll toss out another rape joke, "New survey says, gang rape fun for 4/5 participants."


Again, funny for me. But again, _completely _inappropriate. Thinking that you have a right to force your brand of humor on the rest of the world is immature and unrealistic. You are not exempt from social respect, and you _cannot _command people to not be offended when making light of a painful subject.


By the way, you may want to consider retaking that personality test.


----------



## Nym

Azrael said:


> Again, funny for me. But again, _completely _inappropriate. Thinking that you have a right to force your brand of humor on the rest of the world is immature and unrealistic. You are not exempt from social respect, and you _cannot _command people to not be offended when making light of a painful subject.
> 
> 
> By the way, you may want to consider retaking that personality test.


Wasn't my intent to force anyone into thinking it was funny. It was a defense of the right of a person to say something whether in a public forum or in a private conversation. If they don't think it's funny that's completely cool with me, not everyone will laugh at this sort of thing. I was trying to explain why I do it, and why I think people do it. Not to tell people you have to do this or else. I've said it once I'll say it a thousand time you can't change people. You can however give information so they can relate with you and understand why something was done. Simple as that, and people who right off the bat get 50 types of offended over someone saying something frustrates me. I appreciate the criticism, however I was well aware of the fact it was going to piss people off. I acknowledged it in the post, it was half inspired by the massive wine fest that the INFP's did in the INFP oh' dear thread. A bit of anyone can say, something dickish, for several reasons. Why don't you look at why the person said it before you start with personal attacks and recriminations, instead of taking the moral high road and claiming moral superiority over the fact that someone did something you object too. As for the test for letters don't define me.

p.s. I don't take any offense to what you have said, none, I appreciate it and am glad you'll actually post reasonable responses to dumb shit.


----------



## InvisibleJim

FLUFFY AT INFPS!

(now I've broke you down I'm going to build you up)


----------



## Munchies

Kokos said:


> You NT guys are just insensitive nazis who don't understand how difficult is it for us to live our lives :angry::angry:, i mean it must be really awesome for you to not feel anything. But I am connected to the universe personally (satire)


hahaha yeh keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Spooky

Munchies said:


> hahaha yeh keep telling yourself that.


(Satire) is not a fabric, Sherlock.


----------



## LadyJava

I misunderstood the title. I was coming in to show my appreciation for the NTs. What a happy surprise. Thanks, NTs. <3


----------



## Kathryne

*ahem* I happen to very much like INFPs. My mother is an INFP and we are very close. I love how you all are so sensitive to other people... because I'm very bad at that, and need help... but you all have more strength than you realize. My mom's co-coach in basketball camp called her "Sergeant Slaughter" behind her back... in a good way; as a compliment (this lady is an ESTJ).


----------



## 480

Saw a song being used earlier... I'm sure everyone is a Smashmouth fan... nothing wrong with them at all really... but there's something to be said for the classics:






That out of the way... I'm sure it's no secret that I think INFPs are the knees of the bees. (And probably the reason those fat bumblebees are even able to fly at all.) So on behalf of bumblebees around the globe (I'm their paid Spokesperson... they pay me in honey.) Thank you, INFPs.


----------



## Chilln

I love you guys, you make the world a much brighter place and are some of my closest companions. I might have even become an INFP if I had done a few things differently when I was growing up. Keep being awesome


----------



## Tkae

Wow.

A large amount of concentrated attention by NTs on me...

idk what to say... 

Thanks?


----------



## 480

Tkae said:


> Wow.
> 
> A large amount of concentrated attention by NTs on me...
> 
> idk what to say...
> 
> Thanks?


I'm watching you.


----------



## phrancrizo

I really do like INFPs a lot.


----------



## SoniStone

Aww! My best (male) friend is an INTJ! I love you guys! *huggles*


----------



## Psychosmurf

Things I like about INFP's:

I like how they're so full of wonder.

I like how they're always trying to do what they think is right. 

I like how they care so much about the people around them.

I appreciate their interest in trying to understand others' points of view.

And I love INFP poetry and writing. 

:blushed:


----------



## InevitablyKriss

I don't know if I actually know any INFP's.... Hm...
But, I think I like you guys!
I don't see why I wouldn't, anyway!


----------



## susurration

NT's are bastards, the lotta' them :tongue: 

I could produce a more balanced critique here, but this is an appreciation thread so i'll just say nice things.

About Nt's from my perspective that is!

intp: strange, weird (both good things), that they have contributed to many important fields of inquiry that have shaped the modern world (philosophy, science, art), are an important part of facing the problems of the future, their desire to understand and get passed the every day, their ability to often explain things to others in 'user friendly' ways, their critical thinking (well, most of them do this, some don't ), their appreciation of silence, their integrity, their not caring about things I tend to devalue, their desire to listen, their not claiming anything they say is 'certain' and constant evaluation and analysis of everything they say, their desire for clarity, their ability to see things from multiple sides and to step back from their own selves, their minds <3

intj: their often very zany sense of humour, their ability to use tact effectively even when they'd rather be blunt (in mature ones), their loyalty to other people and often their own selves, their almost artistic and unique application to fields of inquiry, their very interesting and complex internal world of ideas and thoughts, their contribution to numerous fields of inquiry, their honesty, their dual natures, that they are independent learners. 

entj: my other half? their idealism and perfectionist tendencies, their expertise in areas I could only dream to be proficient in, their integrity, their resilient, hardworking natures and 'can do' attitudes, their inner strength, their independence, their fine contributions when they are in charge or leading, their resourcefulness and ability to juggle several complex tasks, their focus and drive, especially to perfect every course of action. I could go on. 

entp: their energy, their perceptiveness, their ability to read trends and see networks and connections, their humour!!, their flexibility and adaptability, their whimsical minds, their friendliness and openness... (I don't know too many entps' so i'll have to leave it there).


----------



## Psychosmurf

^ Wow. Awesome quote in your sig, by the way. :wink:


----------



## Devilsapple

My best guy friend is an infp, and although he exasperates me at times, I adore him and I would rip out the eyes of anyone who messed with him.


----------



## carey

I am extremely attracted to INTPs, usually. I can spot them a mile away... and that sounds a lot creepier than what I mean :happy: haha. Unfortunately I tend to be a little too complicated for my NT friends... but thats ok. I appreciate our differences.


----------



## Stephen_Mirabito

aw, shucks NT's I feel so flattered. You guys are great too! I have a good INTJ friend. I can see the emotional side in him. It's buried, that's for sure, but it's there. 
Keep doing your thing NT's!


----------



## Near Lawliet

Heh; I like this thread.... *Sits and feel appreciated.*


----------



## Pillow

I love my INFP friend, but I have absolutely no idea what goes on in her head. Makes her all the more interesting


----------



## caraez

I love you guys too <3

You are all so interesting and fascinating, especially when we get past the front that some of you show to the world. I just want to talk to you all day, and go interesting places, and take care of you, care for you. Some of you guys are so endearing when you're being stoic, it makes me laugh (especially INTJs with this one). And when you guys show you care, I'm always really touched.

... Sometimes I think all some of you need is someone to help you not take yourselves so seriously, and I am more than willing to help out.


----------



## cam3llia

I thought this was an appreciation thread for NTs? 

Anyways, I think that INFPs are cool, just as long as we don't get into debates. ^.^


----------



## caraez

cam3llia said:


> I thought this was an appreciation thread for NTs?
> 
> Anyways, I think that INFPs are cool, just as long as we don't get into debates. ^.^


:O I learned this lesson awhile ago. A debate with my ENTP will go far too long and far too emotional.


----------



## anotherjenny

Does anyone else find it telling that there are no xNFx appreciation threads posted by NTs on NF boards? 

When it comes to NTs... I've kind of learned to realize that they do appreciate me, they just have different ways of showing it. It's cute, really.


----------



## iinnffpp

NT's are way wicked. my best friend is an ENTJ and we always have a good time. my whole life i wished i were more NT-ish (well, i still kinda do, heh).


----------



## gaudy316

slowriot said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> We just wanted to let the INFPs that we really appreciate them, even if we do find them a little illogical and oversensitive sometimes.


This is exactly why this INTP girl was a date, not official. Although we had fun on many occasions, I just couldn't provide her with deep conversations because of my strong ideals. Didn't help that she was a bit too impartial. 

I appreciate INTPs too because of her - she understood me, accepted me for who I was, went out with me every time, and taught me how to be open minded and honest. She didn't show much emotion or didn't talk about her feelings, but I sure hope I had a positive impact on her as well.


----------



## SPtheGhost

...well...lets just say i wouldnt eradicate their colony before some other types ....i suppose that counts for something


----------



## PAdude

One of my very good friends is an INFP. Seems like you guys go through pretty extreme periods of overconfidence and underconfidence, but I think that you are deep thinkers who share the curiosity of most NT's. In general, you are great to be around.


----------



## ficsci

sexy brain
sexy sexy brain
(I tend to find NTs sexily masculine, even if they don't appear masculine in the outside)


----------



## gestalt

Sp, that was funny.

I wonder what an INFP army would be like... if we all got angry at the same thing at the same time, i wouldn't want to be it.


----------



## Runvardh

gestalt said:


> Sp, that was funny.
> 
> I wonder what an INFP army would be like... if we all got angry at the same thing at the same time, i wouldn't want to be it.


I wouldn't want to be involved, because how to deal with the thing would be subject to as many opinions as there are INFPs in that army.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

I wish I knew an INFP. I know a lot of ENFPs, which are awesome, so the introverted version of them must be pretty cool, too. Just a thought, though. Maybe this should've been posted in the INFP forum? ya know, so they would see it?


----------



## moonlight_echo

slowriot said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> We just wanted to let the INFPs that we really appreciate them, even if we do find them a little illogical and oversensitive sometimes.
> 
> Dont take things too personal when we say things, we honestly like all perspectives even if disregard them in the end. We appreciates you!
> 
> Show the appreciation fellow NT's (even the love if you want to show that)


This made my night! 

The NT's are great themselves, and they have a strange way of cheering me up.


----------



## 1234opendoor

I love NTs. I cannot get enough of them. Every time I get to know one (which is, admittedly, very infrequently), I feel exhilarated and inordinately affectionate—something I know well enough to reign in during interactions lest I frighten them away.

Every person to whom I have ever felt genuinely sexually attracted has been an NT. I love their razor sharp minds, and I love how they get all understatedly pleased when they know I find their ideas interesting. Also, no one else will laugh at my attempts at word play, which is a bummer.

Honestly I prefer their company to NFs. I can't take too much emotional reactivity; it's overwhelming to me.


----------



## caraez

I know exactly what you mean. NTs are so adorable! They warrant a special type of affection. I reel it in most of the time, but once in awhile I can't help but pat their head or something to mess with them a little and see their reaction.

Romantically, I've had little success with them though because they seem to like me and find me cute, but more in a bunny-rabbit way than a relationship way. I like to think I can bring out their soft side, though I don't know how true that is.

And other NFs are fine as long as they're somewhat stable. NFs who are needy emotionally out of balance can really get on my nerves. It just stresses me out to be around someone who's constantly "woe is me" all the time and wanting to talk for hours about every single bit of emotional distress. I once got trapped in a deep friendship with a dude like that and I plan on avoiding getting trapped in something like that again. Although, a seem to be a magnet for them because I'm a good listener. I can be a little emotionally needy sometimes too, but I do my best to keep my balance and not bog down my friends with my pettier emotional substance. I can get through that myself.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard

I appreciate your act of appreciation and your appreciation of appreciating me. 

Appreciates all around!


----------



## Dov

I love INFP's.

Both of my serious relationships were with INFP girls, and it was great while it lasted.
When I come to think about it, I don't know any male INFP's.

You INFP's are just far too fascinating to be ignored!


----------



## Maryanne Francis

AI.Akane said:


> why do all infp's love hugs so much?
> 
> 
> I think ppl just like Infp's because we're the ones that are always there to help, no matter how much shit ppl throw at us.


I'm skeptical about types automatically liking/disliking other types. Real life poses different scenarios. There's more to it than MBTI...


----------



## EccentricSiren

NTs fascinate me. I can't really put my finger on why. I guess I wonder what it would be like to see the world from their perspective, but know that I never really will. I can get close enough to being able to identify with what makes them tick but they're different enough from me that I don't actually experience life that way myself. I actually kind of wish I knew more of them IRL.


----------



## Sabishiiko

How sweet of you. <3

I'm pretty weird, to be honest. I don't like the fact that my emotions get in the way of my logic, but INFPs are just like that. It's not really something we can help. *^*
That being said, we love you too, NT's. DFTBA. ^_-


----------



## Maryanne Francis

Sabishiiko said:


> How sweet of you. <3
> 
> I'm pretty weird, to be honest. I don't like the fact that my emotions get in the way of my logic,* but INFPs are just like that.* *It's not really something we can help*. *^*
> That being said, we love you too, NT's. DFTBA. ^_-


No. Not all INFPs are like that.


----------



## Maryanne Francis

EccentricSiren said:


> NTs fascinate me. I can't really put my finger on why. I guess I wonder what it would be like to see the world from their perspective, but know that I never really will. I can get close enough to being able to identify with what makes them tick but they're different enough from me that I don't actually experience life that way myself. I actually kind of wish I knew more of them IRL.



I personally find INTJ humor funny. NTs generally like to make fun of people, especially ENTPs. An ENTP friend, while discussing about birds, told me that crows live for about 300 years. I knew he wasn't being serious, and I was like, "Oh really? I don't know why, but that reminds me of Vampires. You know they're real, right? As in there must be a lab in which humans are modified, like genetically... to be vamps... not like in the movies though. Its like GMO... but for humans! Cool huh?"  :laughing: I tried as much to sound believable and serious, all in good "non-serious" fun.

You have to have some kind of skill to survive NTs I suppose... emotional stuff aside lol.


----------



## lemoncake

DeductiveReasoner said:


> I wish I knew an INFP. I know a lot of ENFPs, which are awesome, so the introverted version of them must be pretty cool, too. Just a thought, though. Maybe this should've been posted in the INFP forum? ya know, so they would see it?


We see it anyway because we stalk you guys because we love you guys.


----------



## CircusCat

Grim said:


> Saw a song being used earlier... I'm sure everyone is a Smashmouth fan... nothing wrong with them at all really... but there's something to be said for the classics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That out of the way... I'm sure it's no secret that I think INFPs are the knees of the bees. (And probably the reason those fat bumblebees are even able to fly at all.) So on behalf of bumblebees around the globe (I'm their paid Spokesperson... they pay me in honey.) Thank you, INFPs.


I know it's been years and I don't know if you're still on Perc, but thanks for that video and the nice, silly things you've said about INFPs. I needed that today. It lifted me up. :happy:


----------



## 480

CircusCat said:


> I know it's been years and I don't know if you're still on Perc, but thanks for that video and the nice, silly things you've said about INFPs. I needed that today. It lifted me up. :happy:


Quite welcome.


----------



## Genuine Hyperbole

I find NT's so fascinating because of their intellectual prowess which is super attractive. In friendship and romantically. Like oh, you can turn some small comment into something super witty and sarcastic, then I say something witty back and we keep bouncing back and forth making the topic more and more absurd? I love that. 

I haven't met any ENTJs irl but I have a very close male INTP, ENTP and INTJ friend all of whom are like brothers to me. I think that our NF emotional understanding of things combined with their deep intellectual understanding of the world combines in such a way that we are constantly feeding each other new insight and perspective. Plus the intuitive connection is really helpful. 

I can't that this is a general truth but with all the NTs in my life our sense of humor is always on point. Probably because of the dichotomy of my sweet and snarky nature. I think that may be alluring to NTs since they initially seem like jerks and are secretly sweet, where as we're initially sweet then peel back a layer and bam NF is not so nice after all O; hahaha.

I think it's a super complimentary relationship and though I love all the types, I tend to connect really well with NTs. Like others said before, it can be a bit exhausting for us NFs to deal with other NFs. Even though we feel extremely understood emotionally by other NFs, I think some of us, especially those who value logic and intellect more deeply, like the break from our own emotions and entering your more stable NT world. <3


----------



## MaximL

It feels good to be appreciated for once, thank you! :blushed:


----------



## Airess3

I like INFPs, most of my favourite musicians are INFPs, great writers - they have the ability to pick just the right word to express a specific emotion. INTPs are the same, but they do that with "thoughts". I have an INFP friend and we both have the same cynical view of the world. So when I need someone to empathise in that aspect, she's the best choice. She doesn't try to cheer me up or change the emotional atmosphere into a more positive one that FJs normally do. And sometimes I just need that understanding and for someone to feel upset along with me.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Nym said:


> I date rape INFPs does that count. (disclaimer This post is a joke, a dark sick horrible joke but a joke non the less. No dating or raping has taken part in and around my person. This'll piss someone off.)
> 
> Side note after words they apologize for not being very responsive.


best line ever. you made me smile


----------



## Handsome Jack

They make some of the best friends; loving, patient, and understanding.


----------



## SouDesuNyan

INFPs get picked on so often, but many of them are just incredibly honest to themselves and see all of their own "flaws". Most of us just pretend those flaws (limitations) do not exist or try really hard to compensate. Most of what INFPs value are completely opposite from what modern society values, i.e. very Te and Fe driven. This makes it tough to be an INFP. As an INTP, I can also see the insanity of modern society, but thanks to strong Ti, I can fly under the radar. So, for all the INFPs, please continue to be an INFP and give the world the balance it needs.


----------



## Endologic

LadyJava said:


> I misunderstood the title. I was coming in to show my appreciation for the NTs. What a happy surprise. Thanks, NTs.


I thought the same thing only I'm an NT.


----------



## Miniblini

slowriot said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> We just wanted to let the INFPs that we really appreciate them, even if we do find them a little illogical and oversensitive sometimes.
> 
> Dont take things too personal when we say things, we honestly like all perspectives even if disregard them in the end. We appreciates you!
> 
> Show the appreciation fellow NT's (even the love if you want to show that)


----------



## Another Lost Cause

The INFP I knew personally is one of my favorite people. She always had a patience, tolerance, and a sort of unstated wisdom that I never encountered in others who I had personally met. She also had a hobby where she'd buy small terracotta planters and paint very creative surreal scenes on them. She could have sold those easily, not sure why she didn't, but stepping into her house felt a bit like stepping into the Twilight Zone, the art took you to new places. Unfortunately she died due to a medical screwup, makes me want to blow kisses toward Heaven right now. 

When aliens make contact with Earth, an INFP should be the one to answer the call.


----------

